# OMG...I hope this wasn't a mistake!



## StereoXGirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, so since I had the body conscious look on my mind, thanks to this article. I bought American Apparel's cotton spandex jersey bandeau pencil dress (the one you can wear over 15 different ways)! I had a 20% off code, so it seemed like a good deal.

I just hope it's not tooooo tight! Bah...I guess we'll see when it comes in the mail!

I bought it in "Evergreen"












I'm scared now. lol.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 5, 2008)

I like it! I also like it how it's worn in the 3rd pic in the 3rd row



.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds very cool.

When you get it, you have to try EVERY SINGLE WAY and post pictures!!!! haha. All 15.

But seriously, post some pictures and tell us how you like it.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 6, 2008)

Hope you post pics Shaundra!

that is a cool dress, look at all the ways you can wear it, no one will ever know its the same dress! haha


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll post pics as long as it doesn't look awful on me! lol!


----------



## msmack (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow that's really neat! I want one!


----------



## lapuce (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a sexy dress and so many ways to wear it. I am sure you will look great!! Have fun wearing it


----------



## Karren (Jul 6, 2008)

hahaha It looks like various stages of undressing!!! When it's on, it does look cute...


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a great dress. You'll have to let us know how you like it.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks really versitile, I'm sure it will look great on you Shaundra.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 6, 2008)

That's actually quite cool!


----------



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it looks great Shaundra!

Good buy!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cute, I'm sure you'll look great in it!


----------



## Andi (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome idea. IÂ´d totally buy one of these!

You just HAVE to post pics when you wear the dress. I`m so curious to see it on you


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya, that is pretty neat, I hope someday soon I have the bod to pull it off! Can't wait to see it, if you like it anyway!


----------



## msmack (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll have to let me know how it fits. I really want to take the plunge and order it but I am not sure if I would be a small or a medium...


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2008)

that's a cute idea! I hope it fits.. I'd love to see photos in all those different ways on you, LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would look really good on you Shaundra! I'd love to see a couple of pics of you in the dress... do all the styles and show us



lol


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it. I want to see pics when you get it!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 7, 2008)

It's so cute. It looks cute with that white tank.


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

cute dress! i love the variety of looks!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 8, 2008)

that is the coolest dress i have ever seen!!! I want one of those!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm...not a good sign. I just got an e-mail saying the dress is on backorder.

Why couldn't they have mentioned that BEFORE? lol. Ugg.

That happened to me once with Victoria's Secret and they waited a long time and then cancelled my order (without asking if I still wanted it)! So then, when it came back in stock, I had to re-order. WTH? Blah to that!


----------



## esha (Jul 10, 2008)

i remember going back in november to help my friend find her birthday dress and she tried on. It's a cool idea, but I don't know if I'd buy it. Take it from someone who spent 2 hours in the dressing room with her friend trying to figure out 3 different ways of wearing it. It takes a bit of practice.

But I hope you still end up getting it!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 10, 2008)

soooooo are u gonna order it anyways?? hehe


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 20, 2008)

You will look terrific in it. Cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif soooooo are u gonna order it anyways?? hehe They didn't tell me it was backordered until after I placed my order. I haven't heard back from them. They don't charge until it ships, though...so at least I'm not out any money! But they should definitely mark items as backordered on their site rather than wait until people order to tell them!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a really cool dress! I also can't wait to see pics when you get it






TBH I've heard AA doesn't have the greatest customer service or fastest shipping, but I hope it's not backordered for too long and that all goes smoothly!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great dress! Can wear the same dress in a cute and sexy way. I hope they will ship it to you soon, and hopefully you will share some pictures of you wearing it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 21, 2008)

So guess what?

SURPRISE! I guess they decided to ship my dress a month later. lol! It was sitting at my front door this morning.

It's a good thing I just happened to have enough money in my account left over for both the dress and the Overrich pigments that I bought today, 'cause I would have been bummed if their charging me for the dress unexpectedly would have prevented me from getting the makeup that I had been planning on getting for months before they came out today!


----------



## McRubel (Aug 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So guess what?
I guess they decided to ship my dress a month later. lol! It was sitting at my front door this morning.

So how does it look on? Is it too tight?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So how does it look on? Is it too tight?



I haven't tried it on yet, but it looks kind of small. lol.
I'll try it on and take pics in a few days when I'm not as bloated. lol!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 21, 2008)

in a few days? aw bummer lol .. ill be waiting





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't tried it on yet, but it looks kind of small. lol.
I'll try it on and take pics in a few days when I'm not as bloated. lol!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see a picture of you wearing that dress!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks great! have fun with it! I love the clothes at american apparel.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 22, 2008)

lol we're all hanging out to see how it looks now! I'm sure it will be gorgeous on you!


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to see!!! We have a meeting with our American Apparel Rep in a few weeks to go over the new seasonal goods... yippeee!!!! I am totally going to see if he'll bring this dress in, even though it's from their retail line.


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 24, 2008)

Post pics when it comes!!!!! That's a really awesome dress.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, here are a few pics. It was actually really easy to switch from style to style, but it was a pain trying to get pics, so I only took pics of four looks.

I'm hating my camera right now. It shows lumps and bumps and weight that isn't there in person! *grrr* The dress looks a lot smoother on irl.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks really good Shaundra!

I love the 3rd look. &amp; I'm definatley not seeing the lumps and bumps you're seeing


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That looks really good Shaundra!I love the 3rd look. &amp; I'm definatley not seeing the lumps and bumps you're seeing






Thanks! lol. It's just that I gained 20 lbs. and I've been trying so hard to lose weight and then the camera just adds it back on! lol! It really is kind of discouraging.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 25, 2008)

Shaundra you look beautiful, you have a really nice body, i love look #2 and 4, gorgeous!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shaundra you look beautiful, you have a really nice body, i love look #2 and 4, gorgeous! Aww...thanks, Nury! I really appreciate the encouraging words!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 26, 2008)

You look great, I'm definitely not seeing any lumps and bumps. The 4th one is my favorite



.


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 26, 2008)

Great Buy!! 

Love it &lt;3


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a lovely dress and it looks great on you. I really don't know what you're worrying about. You have a lovely figure!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 26, 2008)

wow!! i want one!!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 26, 2008)

Spectacular! I love the last one! btw just so u know.. cameras add 10 lbs in pics

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm hating my camera right now. It shows lumps and bumps and weight that isn't there in person! *grrr* The dress looks a lot smoother on irl.


----------



## rondagaus (Aug 27, 2008)

you look fabuloous. i just love the color i like 2 and 3 the best


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it looks great on you Shaundra! I like 3 the most!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks great Shaundra! I like 2 and 3, very cute


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW, that's so flattering! it looks really amazing on you





I want to buy one now, but I'm really short and i don't want it to be too long. And if you don't mind my asking, wht cup size are you? cause i 'm a C and i don't want my boobs to be falling out of it.

Great buy though! you're gorgeous!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!





Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW, that's so flattering! it looks really amazing on you




I want to buy one now, but I'm really short and i don't want it to be too long. And if you don't mind my asking, wht cup size are you? cause i 'm a C and i don't want my boobs to be falling out of it.

Great buy though! you're gorgeous!

Thanks!




I'm 5'0", so unless you're shorter than, say, 4'6" you should be fine! lol!





I'm not really sure what cup size I am as I gained a lot of weight and then lost some of it (still working on losing more). I'm probably back around a 32C again now...


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 4, 2008)

Shaundra, what are you talking about? it looks HOT! I love the 3rd and 4th pics best


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Hot mama!


----------



## moccah (Sep 4, 2008)

Hot sexy Mama

You look GORGEOUS and your body is fab

You have a very nice waist, hips and excuse me if I offend you or anything but your boobs look really nice in the dress

It gives you a very nice hourglass figure

Really really gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2008)

Your cute enought to wear anything!!!! Ronni


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, everyone!






Thanks!





I'm 5'0", so unless you're shorter than, say, 4'6" you should be fine! lol!





I'm not really sure what cup size I am as I gained a lot of weight and then lost some of it (still working on losing more). I'm probably back around a 32C again now...

fabulous, we're like the same size! i'm 4'10 and also a 32 or 34C. I'm so buying one now..i just need an excuse


----------



## MISS_nichole (Sep 12, 2008)

I normally don't like the clothing at American Apparel, but I must say that is very cute!


----------



## Darla (Sep 12, 2008)

Shaundra, you look terrific!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 13, 2008)

That is, by far, the COOLEST dress I have ever seen! Lol.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 13, 2008)

You're going to look fantastic in it!!! If you don't like it I'll buy it from you. LOL, Ronni


----------



## aney (Sep 14, 2008)

What extra weight are you talking about? Your body is smokin'!


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 15, 2008)

Excuse found..i just got invited to my friend's sweet 16! I'm so asking my mom to order me one!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cool dress and where in the heck are those 20 pounds you're talking about?


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 26, 2008)

wait, yours was a small right?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wait, yours was a small right? The one I bought is an XS. When I actually got it, I was scared that it would be way too small because it looked tiny, but the material is stretchy.


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG that dress looks amazing, I LOVE the 3rd version. I have no idea how you looked before you gained the 20 pounds because I think your body is smokin right now! Maybe you were too skinny before? Cause now you look still skinny, but curvy in the right places


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The one I bought is an XS. When I actually got it, I was scared that it would be way too small because it looked tiny, but the material is stretchy. Really? I'm always so scared to get an XS, because that size usually doesn't cover my boobs...but I wouldn't want to get it any bigger than yours or it would definitely be too long on me. I guess I'll just order the XS and keep my fingers crossed!
And agreed with the above, ur body looks fantastic


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2008)

Surprisingly enough, American Apparel just opened a store here in Vienna so I am definitely gonna go buy that dress if they have it


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Surprisingly enough, American Apparel just opened a store here in Vienna so I am definitely gonna go buy that dress if they have it You should totally get it, Andi! You'd look killer in it!


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 1, 2008)

thats a very cool dress and fab photos StereoXGirl


----------



## Nadeshda (Oct 1, 2008)

Great idea! You can't really tell it's the same dress. It looks great on you!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey the dress looks great on you!! You have the perfect body for it from what I can see.

The dress can also go with a belt or a cardigan or something like that, I think.

When are you going to wear the dress?


----------



## CharleneT (Oct 6, 2008)

The Swiss army knife of dresses ! You look great in it, show us all the looks (just kidding) Beautiful for sure, color goes very well with your skin tone !


----------



## chocobon (Oct 6, 2008)

Shaundra u look so gorgeous in that dress!! I love it and the color is also pretty!!


----------



## meme1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sooo cute !!!


----------



## star71103 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think its really cool! I might have to buy 1 lol

Wow! i really love it! it looks great on you!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 26, 2008)

everyone is right. I especially went back to see how it looked on you again, I really love the way it looks! reaow! I love the 3rd look best, but #1 is cute also.

How awesome. Do they give you like a little sheet of paper with all the looks on it?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness your body is amazing, Only things i can see that are bumpy are things that are susposed to be bumpy (boobies). You even have a defined upper 6pack. So jeaaaaalous lol.

You look fab.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 26, 2008)

I missed this one the first time around...you look wonderful!!!


----------

